# glass tanks and cages (wallaasey)



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a few things I would like to sell, feel free to pm me if your interested.

I have a 1 meter (over 3ft) tank with the aquarium lid/light

I have a 4ft tank with a wooden frame and mesh lid (the lid is in two parts so can get in one end without having to take the whole lid off )

Imac fantasy + 2 extentions (slight wear to some bars and levels)

I do not know if the tanks hold water but no cracks etc.

Must pickup from CH44 as I do not drive and will not post sorry


----------

